# Rigid 2900 collet issue...



## Rattus58 (Nov 28, 2010)

I've not found exactly how to change the collets out from the manual. I put the 1/4" collet in the 1/2" collet tighened it and did my routering. Problem, I couldn't remove the bit, first of all without dismantling the base and having to manhandle bit with a vice grip and then, the collet came out with a snap clip that came free. I've now a new collet.... but what is the proper means of installing the 1/4" collet in this router?

Aloha,

Tom


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Rattus58 said:


> I've not found exactly how to change the collets out from the manual. I put the 1/4" collet in the 1/2" collet tighened it and did my routering. Problem, I couldn't remove the bit, first of all without dismantling the base and having to manhandle bit with a vice grip and then, the collet came out with a snap clip that came free. I've now a new collet.... but what is the proper means of installing the 1/4" collet in this router?
> 
> Aloha,
> 
> Tom


Tom...you will probably want to move this question to the appropriate area but...I have the same router and collets...is it possible that after routing you loosened the collet and didn't go past the second loosening...? The collet will break free, keep going and it will appear tight again...keep going and the bit will be freed... Might this be what happened...?

Nick


----------



## Rattus58 (Nov 28, 2010)

Nickp said:


> Tom...you will probably want to move this question to the appropriate area but...I have the same router and collets...is it possible that after routing you loosened the collet and didn't go past the second loosening...? The collet will break free, keep going and it will appear tight again...keep going and the bit will be freed... Might this be what happened...?
> 
> Nick


Pretty much, but the effort to extract it was to the point of being susceptible to personal injury.... the 1/4 inche just drops into the 1/2 inch am I right?

Aloha,

Tom


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Tom are talking about a 1/4" sleeve to hold bit in a 1/2" collet?
If so line up the 1/4" sleeve slot with one of the 1/2" collet grooves


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Tom...the 2900 comes with two separate collets ... 1/2 and 1/4 ... No need for adapter. Are you using a separate 1/4 adapter with the 1/2 collet...?


----------



## Rattus58 (Nov 28, 2010)

Nickp said:


> Tom...the 2900 comes with two separate collets ... 1/2 and 1/4 ... No need for adapter. Are you using a separate 1/4 adapter with the 1/2 collet...?


When I bought my Ridgid it came with the 1/2 collet and a another collet that was about 1/2" an inch. The only way I could see it working was to fit it within the 1/2" collet, which did work for a bit. Two things from there happened, one I couldn't extract my router bit and two, I couldn't get the collet out. I broke the retaining spring for the 1/2 collet and without thinking about it all, ordered another one thinking it the problem... and, sadly, it's not. I went and bought a cheap sears plunge router, but it is not the same nearly as the Ridgid, but it too has both 1/2 and 1/4 collets and they are two separate pieces that screw in to the collet housing.

I'm tempted to order a 1/4" collet from Ridgid/Ryobi, but they are expensive with shipping to Hawaii...

I've tried lining up the slots and once cinched down... the problem persists.

Thank you for trying to help out, I'm new at this.

Much aloha,

Tom


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Tom...is this what you have (2 complete assy's) or do you have the 1/2 with an adapter that slides into the 1/2 inch...?

Note that either one is a complete assembly made up of a collar nut and either 1/2 or 1/4 bit holder. Neither of these are intended to come apart if that is what you might be doing.

The 1/2 inch can accept an adapter to accept 1/4 inch bits. In that case the original 1/2 squeezes the adapter to squeeze the bit.

Do you have bit cleaner that you could soak the assembly in...then blow it out with air hose...?

Nick

When you open the image it will be right side up.


----------



## Rattus58 (Nov 28, 2010)

Nickp said:


> Tom...is this what you have (2 complete assy's) or do you have the 1/2 with an adapter that slides into the 1/2 inch...?
> 
> Note that either one is a complete assembly made up of a collar nut and either 1/2 or 1/4 bit holder. Neither of these are intended to come apart if that is what you might be doing.
> 
> ...


No... I have the 1/2 and a little collet like on a dremel, that fits in it.... I don't have the nut and collet. Is that what I need? Are they available anywhere?

Much Aloha,

Tom


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

I would recommend contacting Ridgid and asking them if the 1/4 inch collet assembly is available. Is your 1/2 inch collet assembly in good shape...?

my usual source of parts, ereplacementparts.com, shows the collet assembly "discontinued"...

...an aside question...when you insert the 1/4 inch shaft bit into the adapter, do you put it all the way in or back it out about 1/8"...?

...second question...did you get the adapter with the router or is it after-market or borrowed...?

Nick


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Tom...one more item...

Published part numbers have changed...

Good Part Numbers...not obsolete...
672036001....1/4 inch collet assembly
201389001....1/2 inch collet assembly
513349001....1/2 inch to 1/4 inch adapter

Nick


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Tom, I have the exact same set up too, and I've never had my 1/4" collet stick. The only thing I can think of is what Nick asked, about going past that second hard spot when unclamping your bit. When you first loosen the nut, if feels like it's loose. But you have to unscrew the collet nut a little bit further. It'll get tight again, then loose the second time. This should free it up. I've gone back and forth from 1/2" to using the 1/4" collet bushing over and over, and never has it gotten stuck.


----------



## Rattus58 (Nov 28, 2010)

Nickp said:


> Tom...one more item...
> 
> Published part numbers have changed...
> 
> ...


Thank you!!!

Much Aloha,

Tom


----------

